# Not soap but I did make them



## Wintersnow (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't have any soap pictures to share with you all yet but I did notice several of you sharing others wonderful things you've made so I hope it's okay to share my other addition   

I'm an artist and this is some of what I sculpt.

This is a focal bead for a necklace. It's sculpted from polymer clay and has real pearls in it.






[/img]

I also sculpt figurines and then cast them in hydrostone. This is one of my gargoyles and his name is Splat, he's one of my favorite.









Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW those are really cool!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## moca (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are beautiful.  I especially love the first one.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooooooooooooh, polymer is fun!


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 21, 2007)

Those are amazing!!  I wish I was 1/3 as talented as you are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

THOSE ARE FREAKIN COOL! YOU GO! WOW!


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 23, 2007)

Awwww, thank you everyone, you made me feel great with your compliments.

I work as a professional artist and sales are ...... uh ....... not as often as I would like.   That and my love of homemade soap and wanting to get a family biz going are my reasons for starting a soap biz.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 24, 2007)

What talent!  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning work!  Really a great tallent you have! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Very gifted talent...


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

just beautiful!!!


___
Selena
mom of 3, cold process soaper for 12 years


----------

